# Online PC gaming.



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Any gamers here? PC I really mean, I am using my first PC in YEARS and have looked at some online game sites, I have a friend who told me to be REALLY careful with some of these ,some are not that secure. So, I am looking for some good safe game sites. Any ideas?


----------



## Dagmire (Jul 13, 2007)

What kind of game are you looking for?


----------



## jsup (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm a PC gamer with Vista. Actually, it's using my Xbox Live account so that I can play with them.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> What kind of game are you looking for?


Davis I am a big RPG fan I am a veteran of a lot of classic Final Fantasy!Would love to find some stuff like that...........


----------



## jsup (Jul 13, 2007)

If you like RPGs, check out Morrowind and another is Oblivion. Online gaming RPGs are scarce because they are typically one-player. I myself am waiting on [video=youtube;2a27gUn6gP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a27gUn6gP0[/video] which comes out in August.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

jsup said:


> If you like RPGs, check out Morrowind and another is Oblivion. Online gaming RPGs are scarce because they are typically one-player. I myself am waiting on Two Worlds which comes out in August.


Have you heard of World of Warcraft?


----------



## Dagmire (Jul 13, 2007)

Are you looking for a massively-multiplayer game or just something that you can get online?


I play World of Warcraft. I allow it to devour my life.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Brego said:


> Have you heard of World of Warcraft?


That game is like crack and I refuse to play it. 

Morrowind and Oblivion are awesome, but they are single player and also _very_ cracklike in their nature. 

The only online game I play these days is Diplomacy. Good for the brainwaves.


----------



## jsup (Jul 13, 2007)

Brego said:


> Have you heard of World of Warcraft?




Who hasn't? 

The last Warcraft I played was called Warcraft 2 I think.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> That game is like crack and I refuse to play it.
> 
> Morrowind and Oblivion are awesome, but they are single player and also _very_ cracklike in their nature.
> 
> The only online game I play these days is Diplomacy. Good for the brainwaves.


Hello Vaughan, have you had a "crack" experience with World of Warcraft? I looked at the site.......it looked cool!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Brego said:


> Hello Vaughan, have you had a "crack" experience with World of Warcraft? I looked at the site.......it looked cool!


No, I personally haven't. However, my old housemate used to play it for at least 18 hours a day, every day. He was an emaciated piece of work by the time I left that house. 

It's crack, I tells ye!!!

Diplom.org represent yo.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> No, I personally haven't. However, my old housemate used to play it for at least 18 hours a day, every day. He was an emaciated piece of work by the time I left that house.
> 
> It's crack, I tells ye!!!
> 
> Diplom.org represent yo.


OK my Anglican Brother........I believe ya! What is Diplomacy all about?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 13, 2007)

There is an aquaintance of mine that very nearly lost his wife and children over EverQuest.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> There is an aquaintance of mine that very nearly lost his wife and children over EverQuest.


That must be a good game............sorry.........bad joke.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 13, 2007)

It is a very good game. Too good.


----------



## Dagmire (Jul 13, 2007)

EverQuest is junk compared to World of Warcraft. It's the best online game ever made.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Brego said:


> OK my Anglican Brother........I believe ya! What is Diplomacy all about?


Diplomacy is all about domination of Europe. It was originally a board game, but because it translates well to the internet and mail, people play it that way. All about being a good negotiator and being able to stab people in the back. 

Much fun.


----------



## sotzo (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm quite partial to Pac-Man...you can devour a significant amount of your lifespan just by reading all the instructions that go with these role-playing games.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 13, 2007)

Is oblivion necessarily online gaming? My friend has an Xbox 360 and I play it there, but not online. Anywho, it is fun. I refuse to play world of warcraft because my internet is erratic. I like Warcraft 3, though.


----------



## jsup (Jul 13, 2007)

Oblivion is not an online game nor is Morrowind. They have online updates, plug-ins, and expansions, but there is no online multiplayer. 

Has anyone played Guild Wars? I've always wanted to play it.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

jsup said:


> Oblivion is not an online game nor is Morrowind. They have online updates, plug-ins, and expansions, but there is no online multiplayer.
> 
> Has anyone played Guild Wars? I've always wanted to play it.


Yep, I was looking for an online site but then realized what you are saying after searching in vain!


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Now I am thinking of just buying Battle for Middle Earth. My best friend loves it.Anyone on PB tried it?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 13, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Now I am thinking of just buying Battle for Middle Earth. My best friend loves it.Anyone on PB tried it?



i got mine for really cheap. its interesting and fun. I like it.

two drawbacks:

*given the technology in graphics (e.g., oblivion, warcraft, etc), Battle for Middle Earth's technology isn't great. The graphics are medium.

*Make sure your computer is fast enough. Mine runs slow. I have a 2005 HP Laptop.

But I do enjoy playing it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 13, 2007)

Another online game that has awesome graphics is "Dark Age of Camelot."


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> i got mine for really cheap. its interesting and fun. I like it.
> 
> two drawbacks:
> 
> ...


2Duo Processor on a 2007 Toshiba Satellite laptop, I think that should run Battle for Middle Earth OK, it has been out a couple of years I think.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 14, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Another online game that has awesome graphics is "Dark Age of Camelot."



I used to play this and found it to be quite good.


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2007)

OK, I have decided not to get an online PC game (my wife thinks they are addictive), so I am thinking about Battle for Middle Earth..........OR, Rome, Total Warfare! Any odeas for a NON online RPG or Strategy?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 15, 2007)

Non-online you should always go for Morrowind or Oblivion. The Neverwinter Nights games are also good, especially when combined with the online play.


----------



## InChains620 (Jul 15, 2007)

I allow World of Warcraft to control my life at times as well.....
its very very very fun..... but can be addicting...
but with self control.... its tons of fun
[-:


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2007)

InChains620 said:


> I allow World of Warcraft to control my life at times as well.....
> its very very very fun..... but can be addicting...
> but with self control.... its tons of fun
> [-:


OK man, my Old Lady has a friend and she has almost left her boyfriend/soon to be husband over that game! It looks COOL I would love it my wife will NOT let me get that one. She put her foot down!


----------



## Mathetes (Jul 16, 2007)

I also play World of Warcraft, but I keep the playtimes reasonable. Usually a few hours a week to raid with my pals. I've tried City of Heroes and Dungeons & Dragons Online also, but to me they're not as fun as WoW.


----------



## etexas (Jul 16, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Non-online you should always go for Morrowind or Oblivion. The Neverwinter Nights games are also good, especially when combined with the online play.


OK , news!..............I took the advice of my fellow Anglican from the Land Down Under..............and picked Morrowind! Anyone else played with this!


----------



## etexas (Jul 16, 2007)

I selected the Game of the year Edition. If anyone has messed with that.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 16, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> That game is like crack and I refuse to play it.
> 
> Morrowind and Oblivion are awesome, but they are single player and also _very_ cracklike in their nature.
> 
> The only online game I play these days is Diplomacy. Good for the brainwaves.



I saw this in the news this a.m. and immediately thought of this comment. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070716/ap_on_re_us/neglect_internet_addiction


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 3, 2007)

There's an expansion coming out for World of Warcraft, for those of you who can't get enough of dwarves with guns and orcs riding wolves:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/


----------



## SRoper (Aug 3, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> OK , news!..............I took the advice of my fellow Anglican from the Land Down Under..............and picked Morrowind! Anyone else played with this!



Yeah, Morrowind is one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## tellville (Aug 3, 2007)

SRoper said:


> Yeah, Morrowind is one of my favorite games of all time.



What do you particularly enjoy about Morrowind? 

I personally liked Knights of the Old Republic (which was made here in Edmonton by BioWare!) for the PC. If you like Star Wars, this is a must play game. 

Other than that I leave my RPG playing to the consoles (NES, SG, TG16, SNES, PS1, PS2, GC). Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest/Warrior, and Suikoden are the big three series but there are some other games that stand out as well.


----------

